# Cycle Advise with Slin (Novorapid)



## Mad-Line (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi

i write my cycle and meals for you know, i tried novorapid but it's my first slin experiance,

maybe you tune my meals and cycle with Slin

Here is the my cycle :

Sustanon 250 ----> Monday/Wednesday/Friday = Total 750mg

Anapolon-Anadrol ---> ED 2/Tab = Total 100mg

Primobolan -----> Monday/Wednesday/Friday = Total 300mg

Proviron -----> ED 2/Tab = Total 50mg

Nolvadex ------> ED 2/Tab = Total 20mg

i use t3 with this cycle during 30 days

Day-1	Day-2	Day-3	Day-4	Day-5	Day-6	Day-7

Week-1	25mcg	25mcg	25mcg	25mcg	50mcg	50mcg	50mcg

week-2	50mcg	75mcg	75mcg	75mcg	75mcg	100mcg	100mcg

week-3	100mcg	100mcg	75mcg	75mcg	75mcg	75mcg	50mcg

week-4	50mcg	50mcg	50mcg	25mcg	25mcg	25mcg	25mcg

Here is the my meals :

Morning : 30gr whey protein + 40gr Carb (fruit Juice) Shake + Animal Pak 1 package

Breakfast : Cornflakes + Oat meals + Milk + 6 egg whites + 200gr Cheese + 5gr BCA

Lunch : 200gr Brown Rice + 150gr Chicken or 100gr Tuna fish sandwich + Vitargo 30gr

Before Train : Whey Protein 30gr + 40gr Carb + 10gr creatine shake

After Train : 1st class hydro whey protein 30gr included 8.8 gr bca + 10gr creatine + 50gr fruit juice Carb + Vitargo 30gr

Diner : 200gr Chicken + 200gr brown rice or macaroni + 100gr tuna fish + yogurth

To Bed : 30gr Casein + 40gr Carb

i train monday-sunday-thursday-friday at now i use novorapid after my pwo shake 4iu and no any problem,

which meal is more sensible to use slin for me and how many shot do i use in a day 1 or 2 times or all main meal with slin ?

which is good for me ? Do i use it on train days or all days ?

Lastly, how many days do i use it maximum one month or all cycle time ? i know i ask few questions thanks too much

sorry my english

Best Regards


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Your english is good.. better than mine sometimes.

This is something really you need to pay attention with - slin etc.

Personally use when you wake up before breakfast. Remove the cheese from breakfast.

TBH you could do with some work on your diet etc..

Perhaps get that set first before you start with slin.

Drop the fruit juice from meal 1 and move this to after breakfast.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I use 6iu pre breakfast then 5 minutes after i have something like 350ml of orange juice (35g sugar) 50g whey, 20g dextrose, 7g creatine, 7g glutamine and my normal oats, weetabix.

6iu with PWO shake which is 70g whey, 60g dextrose, 7g creatine, 7g glutamine.

then i eat an hour later and ALWAYS have Glucotablets on hand in case you get signs of going Hypo.


----------



## Mad-Line (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks too much mick,

yes this is my first experiance to use slin, i am working during 3 years and i did 6-7 cycle but this cycle is good to be others becouse i rest 1 years and not use any drug i feel my body hungry 

first time i added t3 and slin and choose clean pharmacy durgs


----------



## Mad-Line (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks too much kieren,

i wonder what is the brand name of glucogan tablets ?


----------



## boes83 (Oct 3, 2010)

I currently use 4ui humanolog before every meal and I must say that I really like this way of using the slin.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mad-Line said:


> thanks too much kieren,
> 
> i wonder what is the brand name of glucogan tablets ?


The glucogen tabs are from Boots, not sure if you have these where you live. Can get Lucozade ones aswell. Anything thats going to raise blod sugar levels and quickly, will be fine just in case. BUT, if you have your protocol right from the start, you shouldnt need these.

I just like to be on the safe side.


----------

